
Which Tech Giant Would You Drop? - sammermpc
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/10/technology/Ranking-Apple-Amazon-Facebook-Microsoft-Google.html?_r=0
======
Pineapple_Defic
I am probably gonna look like a dumbass typing this comment but who's Alphabet
? Never even heard of them while the other are consistently bombarded on my
face but you menting it with them is making me feel like I live under a rock
haha Whats something that they made thats really popular ?

~~~
ytNumbers
I can't resist... Try Googling it! Or Alphabeting it. Or whatever they're
calling themselves these days.

------
twobyfour
Weird question. For me at least, the order changes based on whether I'm
considering their utility, what I think of their ethics/monopoly abuse, or
both.

------
sharemywin
I picked microsoft last because my job is coding in .net. Not sure if that
counts.

